# Kings Island Halloween Haunt Opens Friday!!



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Kings Island Halloween Haunt opens this weekend. Ill be in the cornStalkers maze!! There is a brand new haunt, Slaughter House, and it looks awesome. Also, the pirate themed Cut Throat Cove is new. Anyone coming?
Ill be sure to scare you!!!!hahahahaha
:xbones:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Remember Tyler, we want to see pictures. Best of luck!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Tyler, what is going on up there. I cought the end of a story on the news here that you all had 2 controversial displays that they had to get rid of. Were they that bad or was people just whinning like usual


----------

